# Enabling PHP extension



## fred974 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all,
I am trying to install yetiforce in our jail but are not able to pass the system requirement check..
Could someone please explain to me how to turn on `session_regenerate_id` in php-fpm (php7)0
I looked at php.ini and the internet but find no clue so far..

Thank you


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 21, 2018)

You need the www/php70-session extension installed. Given you have pretty standard installation and configuration, it will also enable this extension and after `service php-fpm restart` you are good to go.

And it is function, not some configuration value, so there is either misleading error message or some misunderstanding on your side given you are looking for enabling procedure.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi,
I have www/php70-session extension installed so it must be a bit of misleading error message and misunderstanding on my part.
Thank you for the reply


----------

